
Indico – Open source tool for event organization, archival and collaboration - SiempreViernes
https://getindico.io
======
_pferreir_
_[Disclaimer: Indico Project Leader here]_

There are over > 200 active servers world wide. It's used by many Universities
research labs (mostly in High Energy Physics, for historical reasons) but also
in organizations such as ESA and the United Nations.

Since we're celebrating the Web's 30th birthday these days, it's worth listing
some of the other valuable Open Source projects CERN contributes back to
society, such as Invenio, Zenodo and ROOT just to mention a few.

~~~
batbomb
Maybe you could take ROOT back though. I think a lot of grad students would
thank you. I know 2007-2011 me would.

(I’m _mostly_ kidding)

~~~
SiempreViernes
It's getting better! But yes, releases before 6.0 are best viewed from a safe
distance.

------
jmickey
I periodically help to organize meetups with invited speakers and am looking
for a solution that would help me manage communication with all guests + event
attendees.

I would like to track - which guests have been confirmed, which have not yet.
With whom we have had an pre-event call, etc. Would Indico work for this? Are
there better tools?

~~~
_pferreir_
There is an "invitation" and even a "check-in" feature. You can also tag
participants using your own custom fields. So, I'd say that's possible.

------
tmikaeld
This is amazing, just what we've been looking after to setup for a local
communal.

Can this handle multiple organizations in the same installation? (Basically
giving user access to organization to handle their own events)

~~~
_pferreir_
Yes, events are organized in a category tree. You can set permissions with
variable degrees of granularity. In your case you could have a category per
organization.

~~~
tmikaeld
Thanks a lot, I'll try that immediately!

If this works, we can contribute with a lot of usability improvements, more
payments plugins and Swedish translation.

~~~
_pferreir_
Wow, that would be great! Feel free to pop by our IRC channel (#indico on
Freenode) or forum ([https://talk.getindico.io](https://talk.getindico.io)) if
you have any questions/suggestions.

------
yRetsyM
Would love to know if anyone is actively using this, especially with some kind
of G Suite integration?

~~~
_pferreir_
As I mentioned in my reply to OP, > 200 known servers. There's no built-in
G-Suite integration, but there's always the possibility that someone will
write a plugin for it.

~~~
ThiefMaster-
And if anyone is interested in contributing - be it G-Suite related or
anything else: Feel free to pass by our IRC channel, #indico on Freenode!

------
kissgyorgy
it's just too complicated at the first glance. Too much options.

~~~
_pferreir_
Would you mind elaborating? What seems complicated to you?

